# Gaming PC - Mid-end



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

So i am looking for basically a whole new computer (As currently I'm running off of

2 GB ram (DDR 2)
Saphire radeon hd 4850
AMD Athlon 64 x 2 dual core processor 4400+ 2.3 GHZ
Raidmax RS530ss


And the mobo i have no idea as it was a dell computer bought and i just upgraded the GPU and PSU.)

So I'm looking for a new computer to be cheap, and be able to run things without lag (I really don't care if i have to run it on low quality)
I'm also not too sure about certain things, so help would be nice. (Especially mobo)

*Case* - Cooler Master RC-310-RWN1-GP Elite 310 Mid-Tower Case - ATX, MicroATX, 120mm Fan, 4x 5.25 Bays, 7x 3.5 Bays, USB, Black/Red
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5536352&CatId=1509
- *50.00*

*PSU - * I just want my PSU to be goo enough to be able to run my computer without crash really :S

Ultra LSP750 750-Watt Power Supply - ATX, SATA-Ready, SLI-Ready, 135mm Fan, Lifetime Warranty http:
//www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3276567&Sku=ULT-LSP750
- *80.00*

Im not sure if this is bad quality or not, and if it is i can go with

Corsair TX650W 650-Watt Power Supply - ATX, 120mm Fan, SLI-Ready, SATA-Ready, 80Plus *
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3438607&Sku=C13-2502*
- *102.99*

*Mobo & processor-* Now i know absolutely NOTHING about Mobos and not much about processors, so any help at all would be nice. As i said i would like a cheap mobo/processor. I don't want something like an i7 as i don't wish to spend that much.

I'm also looking in the mobo + processor section as i don't know much

Intel H55TC Motherboard
Intel Core i3 530 Processor 
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5635015&CatId=14
-*262.99*

*RAM *- Also not too sure, so help would be nice. I currently have 2 gb of ddr 2 memory, so i would like to get at least 3 or 4 gb of ddr2(or 3 as i have no idea what the difference is, and if it was ddr2 i could use my current ram)


Corsair PC10666 RAM - 4GB, (2x2GB), DDR3, 1333MHz, DIMM, Class 9
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5625839&CatId=4534
-*128.99*

*Graphics card* - I'm going to be using my Saphire radeon HD 4850, so all of these products are going to have to work with it.

$129 - RAM
$263 - Mobo & Processor
$102/$80- PSU
$50 - Case
-----
$544/$522

I would really like to keep it at this price, as i do not wish to spend that much more (Unless needed of course)

Im not too sure what else i would need, maybe a hard drive if i cant swap my current one out, or a dvd/cd drive if i cant swap mine out.

Any help would be awesome please and thank you :grin::grin:ray:ray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Better prices from a better source.
Do you need a hard drive?

COOLER MASTER Elite RC-310 $40
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119203

Definitely go with the Corsair PSU.
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

mATX (smaller physically) Mobo-ASUS P7H55-M PRO $95
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131623

ATX (full size) Mobo-ASUS P7H55D-M EVO $128
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131625

Intel Core i3-530 $115
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115222

You will need DDR3 RAM. 4GB is more than enough.
OCZ Gold 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1066 $95
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227582


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you. I probably should have said I'm in canada, my bad. 

Do you think i should stick with this rig? Are all of the components in there good enough to run most games fine? Is it a good upgrade from my old desktop and should last me awhile?

(Canadian prices)

COOLER MASTER Elite RC-310 $45
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119203

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX $109
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

mATX (smaller) Mobo-ASUS P7H55-M PRO $115
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131623

ATX (full size) Mobo-ASUS P7H55D-M EVO $124
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131625

Intel Core i3-530 $123
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115222

OCZ Gold 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1066 $100
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227582

= $501 (Canadian price)
= $435-$468(USA price)

=$612 With shipping and taxs etc. 

Gahhh dam you taxes and shipping 

And which Mobo do you think i should get? And i have a hard drive i could swap out, but its only about 250 gigs, and not sure if its compatible, and i have no idea how to tell what it is. Also im not sure about a dvd/cd rom drive.

They are a bit more but come with everything. Am i better off getting one of these or just sticking with my current idea? These will cost about 100$ more( or more) but come with a CD drive and hard drive.

I love you long time for help!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

What interface is the hd and optical drive? sata, ide?

One thing to keep in mind you will also need a new copy of windows, the one in your current computer is tied to the motherboard.


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

Everest says my "Disk Device" is ST325082 0AS SCSI Disk Device
and their are 2 for optical drive ETSTYV CLYFSXIBS SCSI CdRom Device
and TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-H653B SCSI CdRom Device


Also now im looking at the computers for sale, and im wondering if i would be better off just getting one of those?

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883229193

or

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883229194

And yes i know about windows, but i do have a vista disk, i might want to get 7 though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You are never better off with a prebuilt PC. Note how they avoid listing any brands names.
The ATX Mobo is the better way to go and new Mobo's have one IDE connector capable of running two IDE devices.


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

Man tyree your all over my stuff! I really appreciate it.

The IDE connectors are for what exactly?

And what dvd drive/ hard drive would you recommend?

I never ever use a dvd drive so i only need it for the sake of being there, and i would never burn anything. 

I only need a hard drive with about 300-500 GB and i should be fine so what would you recommend to go with my rig?


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

Im not sure why i cant get edit to work, so i apologize for the double post.

I was looking into that mobo, the "ATX (full size) Mobo-ASUS P7H55D-M EVO" and i was reading a lot of people had problems with faulty pins or something, as well as sound issues. Should i be worried or are you confident its a good mobo?

Also would this rig be able to run a dual monitor set up?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

IDE connections are for IDE drives (i.e. Hdd's and optical drives). They are the ones that use the wide ribbon cables.
You will need a DVD drive to install Windows 7 if that's the OS you are going to use.
The WD Black Series are fast and have a 5 yr. warranty.
WD Caviar Black 640GB $75 and it's good bang for buck.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

I use only Asus mobo's but I have not used that particular model so I can't comment on it.
You should have no problems running dual monitors.


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Motherboard selection help*

Hello i am currently in the process of building my computer with this rig 

COOLER MASTER Elite RC-310 $45
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119203

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX $109
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

ATX (full size) Mobo-ASUS P7H55D-M EVO $124
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131625

Intel Core i3-530 $123
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115222

OCZ Gold 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1066 $100
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227582

Nut i have been reading up on the mobo and a few people seem to be having issues with it. Can anyone suggest a different mobo for the same price (Or cheaper ) that would go with this rig? Or reassure me that the board will be fine?

Thank you!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard selection help*

Are you planing on using a video card?
If so switch to a P55 board from the H55
If not you can drop the Power Supply down considerably.

For Integrated video I've used this once> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128425


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard selection help*

Tyree, i did not mean to make duplicate posts, i figured i could post in here specifically asking about the motherboard as you said you did not know about it, so this thread was merely to ask about the mobo, im sorry if it looks like i tried to make duplicate posts.

to wrench - I am planning on using sapphire radeon hd 4850, and an i3 processor. The one you recommended seems to use a i7/i5 processor.

Im also looking into the H55 boards, and they seem to be more expensive and only support an i5/i7 processor.
Looking at the H55 processors that can use i3, they seem to have more problems then the current one im looking at.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard selection help*

CPU support list> http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3440

H55 board > http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128437
CPU support list> http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3442


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Merged threads.


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry about the dual topics i thought it would be alright.

Ah i see that motherboard seems to be better, thank you wrench.

The last thing i need is a cd drive (Basically just for the 7 disk)

I was wondering if this would work
LITE-ON Black 18X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model iHDS118-04 - OEM 
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106276

And a hard drive, as tyree suggested the WD Caviar Black 640GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136319

which is $75, but i would like to look for something cheaper as my budget is already over as it stands, so maybe something with 100-200 GB?
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD1600AAJS 160GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136075

Or is it possible to use my 200 gig external hard drive? I think i need to have an internal hard drive installed but I'm unsure.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the HD how about this one it has 16mb vs 8mb of cache on the other one> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074

The lite-on drive will be fine, FYI Win7 is on a DVD and has to be installed on a internal drive.


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

Alright yeah i like that hd thanks 

And i guess the lit eon should work then.

So my final rig will be

COOLER MASTER Elite RC-310 $45

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX $109

Intel Core i3-530 $123

OCZ Gold 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1066 $100

LITE-ON Black 18X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model iHDS118-04 - OEM 

Western Digital Caviar Blue WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 

GIGABYTE GA-H55-USB3 LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard 

Total- 685 with all taxes and such.

If anyone has anything to say about this rig, please let me know!
I will post again once i buy it just to make sure everything is good!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

One quick issue, im going to order but that SATA cd drive is out of stock.
Does my PSU allow me to run a IDE drive?
Specifically this one http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106275

If anyone knows it would be a great help, thanks


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That Gigabyte board does have an IDE channel, for up to two devices, so no big deal there. Was wondering though, why get a dvd-rom drive? That just reads dvd and cd, why not get a burner? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289 

It's sata, and a buck cheaper than the reader, sure makes a lot more sense to me, can't remember the last time I got an optical drive that wasn't capable of burning discs.


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

I just never had a need to burn anything. I figured a reader would be cheaper, but i guess i was mistaken.

I'll get that one instead though, thanks .

One final question, im giving my current computer to my mom and taking the graphics card, so she would then need a graphics card. Im currently running a saphhire radeon HD 4850, which is a PCIE card.
Would this card http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150461 fit inside my current mobo to give to my mom? 
She just needs a cheap video card as all she does is watch videos and reads emails.

Im pretty sure it would i just want to make sure.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Being that you had an ATI card in there already, This one might save you some headaches with driver conflicts

Or this one is a little lower


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you shotgn that would make more sense.


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry for the double again edit seems to be weird.

I have a windows 7 32 bit disk. I hear that 64 bit is better for gaming though. I figured i would just use the 32 bit one, then if it was really bothering me i'd get the 64.

Is the 64 bit OS worth it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are pluses and minuses to both, 32 bit is compatible with more older programs, but has the 3.2gig memory limit, 64 bit has a 128gig memory limit, but some older programs especially games don't get along well with it, mainstream drivers are good for both.


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

So do you think its not worth it to get the 64 bis os (For now at least) and just stick with the 32 bit OS i have?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Since you have it use it, I run both with 4gig I don't see a lot of difference between the 2 performance wise.


----------



## Dingle324 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks wrench, Ill just use the 32 for now.

So i ordered all the parts (yay) and i'm going to be putting it together when i get it. I've put together computer parts before (like a video card,ram, or psu) but never build from scratch.
Is there any major things i should be aware of when putting it together?

Also is there a thread i can look at that would explain building in more detail? Thanks guys. (and ladies)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Build it up on the bench first make sure it posts and you could even install windows before putting in the case, the standoffs(little brass spacers) are the most common mistake, make sure they are installed in the correct holes in the case tray, 1 stand off for every mounting hole in the motherboard usually 9(3 rows of 3) on a Atx board, and a screw in every standoff. the rest is a breeze, neatness counts on the wiring.
Bench Test 

How to build a PC


----------

